# Gerçekten güzel bir araç olmuş



## Pando

Hello,
I recently bumped into this comment while reading up on automobiles on another site, I have no idea what it means and I don't dare to guess the language - but I know you guys can help!

_ Gerçekten guzel bır arac olmus yenı sezonda basarılar Hakkınen_

First of all I'm looking for the language, although I have my hints. Second, a translation.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Hi Pando,

It's Turkish. What was your guess?
*
 Gerçekten güzel bir araç olmuş* _*. Yeni sezonda ba**şarılar, Hakk**inen.**
It's been a really nice vehicle. Good luck in the new season, Hakkinen.*_


----------



## elroy

Chazzwozzer said:


> _*It's been a really nice vehicle. *_


This isn't right in English.  I wonder what you meant to say?


----------



## sound shift

elroy said:


> This isn't right in English.  I wonder what you meant to say?


At first I agreed with you, elroy, but I have come to the view that it could be right in certain contexts. Because we don't know the particular context, I don't think we can say either way.


----------



## Pando

Chazzwozzer said:


> Hi Pando,
> 
> It's Turkish. What was your guess?
> *
> Gerçekten güzel bir araç olmuş* _*. Yeni sezonda ba**şarılar, Hakk**inen.**
> It's been a really nice vehicle. Good luck in the new season, Hakkinen.*_


Thank you, Turkish was indeed among the languages I thought it might be, but I wasn't sure! 


sound shift said:


> At first I agreed with you, elroy, but I have come to the view that it could be right in certain contexts. Because we don't know the particular context, I don't think we can say either way.


It was a comment to the unveiling of Häkkinen's car for the next season.


----------



## sound shift

Pando said:


> Thank you, Turkish was indeed among the languages I thought it might be, but I wasn't sure!
> It was a comment to the unveiling of Häkkinen's car for the next season.


If it's a new car for a new season, _*it's been*_ seems wrong, because _*it's been *_links the past to the present and suggests that the car has already been used. Perhaps it means that the new car is of the same model as the one Häkkinen has been using or of the same model as one that has been a good servant to another driver, but I am just guessing.  The crucial word here is the verb _*olmuş*_.


----------



## Pando

sound shift said:


> If it's a new car for a new season, _*it's been*_ seems wrong, because _*it's been *_links the past to the present and suggests that the car has already been used. Perhaps it means that the new car is of the same model as the one Häkkinen has been using or of the same model as one that has been a good servant to another driver, but I am just guessing.  The crucial word here is the verb _*olmuş*_.


Yes, the new car is of the same model. Besides, be it in any language, there are always comments with poor grammar/structure, but at least I know now what the person was referring to.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

sound shift said:
			
		

> The crucial word here is the verb *olmuş*


Indeed! But perhaps in another way than _sound shift_ thinks.




			
				Pando said:
			
		

> there are always comments with poor grammar/structure


Basically there is nothing wrong with the (orthographically corrected) sentence, but I don’t think one should view _olmu__ş_ as “past tense” in this context. _Chazzwozzer_ was not provided with a proper context!

_During_ a meal you can perfectly well say about the quality of the sauce (or whatever): çok güzel olmuş!, “it *is* very good!” 

I think the verbal form _olmuş_, in the example provided by _Pando_, could be characterized as an _inferential_.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

_It's a really nice vehicle... _should sound better, sorry.


----------

